

Ask HN: Recommendations for PR Agency needed - tesa

We are looking for an outstanding PR agency<p>- which is well connected to the Valley and major tech writers<p>- which has a solid track record or can provide some impressive success stories<p>- which is excellent at operations<p>I know that doing good PR is a demanding task and it's not just about the agency but rather yourself, your company and if you have the right story. We are just funded and do not have the time to care ourselves, so we'd really happy to meet some excellent people in this space. Thanks!
======
fsethi
Try Atomic PR-- the founder of Mint's says it was one of his most important
decisions to use PR, and Mint used them. I've also read otherwise (in general)
about PR, so tread softly. Good luck!

------
garry
It's absurdly simple to email writers directly. Unless you need some sort of
direct access to traditional media, PR firms don't make sense for a startup.

------
smartwater
What's your budget like?

